# Briggs OHV Smoking @ start up



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I picked up an an older Toro Super Recycler with a Brigss OHV 6.5 HP engine model & type of 123602-01310-E1. It hadn't been started for several years.

I changed the oil, cleaned the carb sharpened the blade, gapped the plug etc. and got it going. It starts on the 2nd pull...seems to have good compression (up to 90 lbs after 3 pulls) 

I ran it for 30 minutes or so, cutting my lawn and it ran great...but I noticed when I shut it off that there seemed to be fresh/clean oil on the front of the deck just below the head/OHV cover. I cleaned it up and looked for a source of the leaking and didn't see or feel anything...when I started it up a couple of days later. I got quite a bit of white smoke for 20 - 30 seconds or so and then it cleared up. when I started it an hour after that I didn't have any smoke 

Could the valves be out of adjustment? the oil has to be getting past something to get into the cylinder..The valves, valve seals or the rings? I would think that with the compression being good the rings are okay. 

I did not remove the OHV cover, I did tighten the 3 bolts that hold it on..and they were not real tight..but not loose either

Anybody have experience with this type of engine and have any ideas?

Spit


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

If the mower was tipped over to the side to work underneath chances are oil ran into the muffler.This would cause the symptons you descibed and it should stop soon.If you need to work under the mower remove the spark plug
or at least the plug wire(for safety)and lift the front of the mower.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree with Don. If the unit was tipped so the muffler was twords the ground, then oil can leak into the muffler. I either tip it up or sideways so the muffler/carb are facing up.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*hey*

The " fresh/clean oil on the front of the deck just below the head/OHV cover" you mentioned is something I've seen. I found two different causes for this. The first time it was a plate behind the valve cover that had a leaking gasket. It is used between the cylinder head and valve cover and is under the valve springs and used to align the push rods. Once you take the valve cover off you will have to remove the rocker arm studs and springs, then the plate will come off and you can see the gasket. The other leak in that area was a crank case gasket blown out just under the cylinder. 
The smoke on start up is usually a little oil seeping passed the rings after sitting for awhile, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I thought there must be some leaking somewhere from the head/valves
Spit


----------

